# MinnKota Seal Replacement



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got through replacing the seals in my 80# Riptide. It sucked. 

No beer and no energy drinks for 2017 meant I had to do it sober too! 










Brushes replaced too. 

Anyone gone through theirs?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Not yet. What drove you to replace the seals/brushes? Just curious. Anyway, nice job and saved yourself some money.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

OHenry said:


> Not yet. What drove you to replace the seals/brushes? Just curious. Anyway, nice job and saved yourself some money.


Took the prop off and saw the rust. (First photo) 

Broke it open and instantly decided it needed to be done, plus it's 11 years old and I already had to do motherboard. 

I paid 30$ with premium shipping for seals, brushes, bolts, 2 new shear pins, and all new washers. 

Had to also sand down the commutator bars and clean up the whole motor, copper is starting to cook but I should get another few years now that the brushes are reconditioned.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

This is a photo of the old brushes before I slid everything out. You can see the winding marks on the commutator bars on the right. 

Mica spacing was fine, everything was straight, copper to the brushes was work hardened.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Saved yourself some money. Good job !

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

